# Happy 58th Birthday Rayines



## Lancel0t

(Happy Birthday!)
  ​


----------



## Artrella

*Inés!!! * 






 Muchos besos y abrazos ... y que los cumplas muy feliz!!!  Alguna copita de champagne por ahí???


----------



## Phryne

*FELIZ CUMPLE INES!!!!!!*

Dijeron torta????


----------



## cuchuflete

*¡feliz cumpleaños Inés*












un abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Inés: Wishing you a wonderful birthday  for a wonderful person!


----------



## Alfry

happy birthday to youuuuuu.... Buon compleanno


----------



## lauranazario

Happy birthday, Rayines!
As you blow out the candles on your cake, may all your wishes come true. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Inesita!!!!!!!!! y que cuuuuuuuuuuumplaaaaaaas muuuuuuuuuuuchooooooooooos maaaaaaaaaaaaaaas  

P.D.: Desde que abrieron el sub-foro, me perdí de saludar a un montón de gente, voy a tener que ponerme al día con todos


----------



## alc112

Feliz cumpleaños Inés!!!
Que la pasas super bien y cuidado con lo que comas (te puede caer mal)


----------



## garryknight

Happy birthday, Inés. And still young!


----------



## te gato

Happy Birthday Rayines;

Best wishes from all of us here in Alberta...
and many..many...many..yadda,yadda..more..

te gato


----------



## pinkpanter

¡¡Muchas felicidades!!


----------



## abc

*Rayines,*

*Happy Birthday!!!*


----------



## Rayines

_



			As you blow out the candles on your cake, may all your wishes come true. 

Click to expand...

__SORRY, SORRY, SORRY to everybody. Can you believe that today is the first time I read this new forum? _
_Well....I survived my birthday!. Always young...of course  hehehe....and thank you all, thank you all for your good wishes!!!_


----------



## Whodunit

*Van harte gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag ...​*


----------

